# ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ



## Mazhara

I reques/need help in analysing/parsing this sentence


*ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ *


1- I understand that first two words are  *Subject/Topic-*مبتدأ  *of *جملة اسمية */Nominal sentence. *
*2-**لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ **is Comment-Predicate-خبر of جملة اسمية* */Nominal sentence.*

*Q. Is the 2 a complete sentence, comprising اسم لا and خبر لا?*

*Q-2. If answer to Q-1 is yes, would a verb before فِيهِ will be presumed to have been omitted?  *

*Thanks*


----------



## Palestinian

المبتدأ: ذلك
‏(‏ الكتاب : بدل اسم الإشارة)
الخبر : لا ريب فيه
‏(لا : مبتدأ، ريب: إسم لا ، فيه: خبر)

if you need further explanation just say it


----------



## Palestinian

You're actually half right there is a verb always omitted in a nominal sentence and it is the verb to be
يكون

البيت جميل
البيت يكون جميلا
but as you see it's not omitted delibrately it actually doesn't exist, i know i'm not making sense but try to think of it as the verb that could have been
rather than the verb that was dropped off


----------



## Faylasoof

The verb _to be_ is not used in Arabic to express the _present indicative_. Instead, we use a nominal sentence to have the same idea.

[ … and يكون  may be translated as < he / it _will_ be > although we often add the future particle <س> to give سيكون ]


----------



## Mazhara

Palestinian said:


> المبتدأ: ذلك
> ‏(‏ الكتاب : بدل اسم الإشارة)
> الخبر : لا ريب فيه
> ‏(لا : مبتدأ، ريب: إسم لا ، فيه: خبر)
> 
> if you need further explanation just say it


 
Thanks.

فيه: is *جار و مجرور** Prepositional Phrase. *Therefore to take it as خبر we need a presumed verb before it to treat at as  شبه الجملة. Since Pronoun is referring to the Book, and the Book contains in it written material, could with reference to ريب the verb be considered like "you will find/finding-*تجد*" therein.

Pl advise. Thanks


----------



## Palestinian

Well i don't think so but for sure the verb is يكون

لا ريب يكون فيه

cause when you use تجد‎ you have given a birth to a subject that doesn't exist

but as i said يكون ‏‎ is always omitted both in pronounciasion and effect on grammar


----------



## Faylasoof

Mazhara said:


> ...
> Since Pronoun is referring to the Book, and the Book contains in it written material, could with reference to ريب the verb be considered like "you will find/finding-*تجد*" therein.
> 
> Pl advise. Thanks


 I agree with Palestinian! This is not the way it is understood. We have a nominal sentence and the verse translates as_:

_ "That is the Book, _wherein is no doubt_"
                              ( Arberry's translation)


----------



## Mazhara

Palestinian said:


> Well i don't think so but for sure the verb is يكون
> 
> لا ريب يكون فيه
> 
> cause when you use تجد‎ you have given a birth to a subject that doesn't exist
> 
> but as i said يكون ‏‎ is always omitted both in pronounciasion and effect on grammar


 
Thanks.

The Book is being introduced, * كَ** is for the addressed, who is being informed/given the description of the Book. Book has text/contents.The description has to be about the text/contents. **لاَ رَيْبَ is the description/information about what is * فيه contained/placed therein. 




> "That is the Book, _wherein is no doubt_"
> ( Arberry's translation)


 
A little critical focus on it will reveal that it is a vague and incomplete sentence, and is caused by substituting "Raib" by another Arbic word "Shaq" which is not synonym of Raib.

Brother Palestinian,

Pl also advise that whether the sentence is simultaneously a *الجملة فى نصب حالاً if so what type of Hal is this.*


----------



## Palestinian

If you're referring to الجار و المجرور‎ that in the place of Hal that would be right IF there was a verb but there isn't thats why i said that يكون‎ can't affet grammar, if the verb was found the جار و مجرور would have been حال but there is not a verb so the جار ومجرور is خبر


----------



## Mazhara

I am referring to the entire sentence *لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ *as Hal, of the Subject/Book, because it is not necessary that a verb per se be there. La is acting like a verb like particle, and pronoun is also there referring back to *ذو الحال-صاحب الحال*


----------



## Palestinian

I stand corrected. Let me start it over
ذلك: إسم إشارة في محل مبتدأ
a determiner noun in a posit of Mubtada'
هو: ضمير مستتر في محل بدل إسم اشارة
an omitted pronoun in a posit of a subst of the determiner
الكتاب: خبر للمبتدأ ذلك
khabar of the Mubtada' thaalika
لا: أداة نفي في محل مبتدأ
a negating utility in a posit of Mubtada'
ريب: إسم لا 
the noun of laa
فيه: جار و مجرور في محل خبر
و الجملة الإسمية في محل نصب  حال من الكتاب
a prepositional phrase in a posit of khabar of the mubtada' Laa

and : laa rayba feehi 
is in the posit of Haal for the noun كتاب


----------



## Mazhara

Palestinian said:


> I stand corrected. Let me start it over
> ذلك: إسم إشارة في محل مبتدأ
> a determiner noun in a posit of Mubtada'
> هو: ضمير مستتر في محل بدل إسم اشارة
> an omitted pronoun in a posit of a subst of the determiner
> الكتاب: خبر للمبتدأ ذلك
> khabar of the Mubtada' thaalika
> لا: أداة نفي في محل مبتدأ
> a negating utility in a posit of Mubtada'
> ريب: إسم لا
> the noun of laa
> فيه: جار و مجرور في محل خبر
> و الجملة الإسمية في محل نصب حال من الكتاب
> a prepositional phrase in a posit of khabar of the mubtada' Laa
> 
> and : laa rayba feehi
> is in the posit of Haal for the noun كتاب


 
Thanks for detailed analysis.

It thus shows that this sentence is  حال حقيقية ,the one that directly describes  the state of the Book. And it is not حال مؤكِّدة which is used merely for emphasis, rather it is  حال مؤسِّسة/مبينةwhich conveys new information about the subject.

Brother I am trying to seek guidance for delving in the opening sentence of the Book which is very absorbing.


----------



## Faylasoof

> …
> 
> 
> 
> "That is the Book, _wherein   is no doubt_"
> ( Arberry's translation)
> 
> 
> 
> A little critical focus on it will reveal that it is a vague and incomplete sentence, and is caused by substituting "Raib" by another Arbic word "Shaq" which is not synonym of Raib.
> ….
Click to expand...

Critical reflection on this tells us that this is _one_ of the ways to translate لاَ رَيْبَ  فِيهِ.  

لا is the absolute negative particle لا النافية للجنس.
ريب is إسم of لا and فيه is خبر of لا - both, the إسم and the خبر of لا should be indefinite with the إسم in the accusative state (منصوب) and without _nunation_ تنوين.

لا + noun of لا in the accusative but without _nunation_ means <_there is no ..._> – - general, absolute negation, e.g.

لا شكَّ في أنَّ
لا بُدّ من

- these are incomplete.

But when إسم of لا is together with the خبر of لا, then you do have a complete sentence. 

لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ = there is no doubt in it / in it there is no doubt. 
(The pronoun here is of course referring to <الكتاب>).


----------



## Mazhara

> ريب is إسم of لا and فيه is خبر of لا - both, the إسم and the خبر of لا should be indefinite with the إسم in the accusative state (منصوب) and without _nunation_ تنوين.


 
Is فِيهِ indefinite?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm quite sure that اسم لا النافية للجنس should be indefinite but I'm not sure about the خبر. In all cases, they have to be in the accusative state. فيه is شبه جملة consisting of في and الهاء ضمير متصل يعود على ذلك الكتاب في محل نصب الخبر. It is certainly definite because it refers to a definite. However, when I try it out with two words (without شبه جملة) it seems that it does not work UNLESS they are both indefinite (example: لا سيارة حمراء - لا طالب راض).


----------



## Faylasoof

I discussed this example of جار ومجرور with someone who agreed that it is definite but let us have opinions from others here. Anyway he came up with another example in fus7a, this time using  عندي 

لا قلمَ عندي = I have no pen of any kind  - absolute negation.   

This is very much the same construction we are discusing and it is a complete sentence.

Edit:

Maha, I just noticed you posted while I was still writing! I see your argument. But then do we get a complete sentence for the example I was told above, given that عندي too would be definite.  So perhaps the خبر can be definite, at least when it is a preposition-attached pronoun.


----------



## Mazhara

> فيه is شبه جملة


 
Can a جار ومجرور at their own be considered شبه جملة? If not, can a جار ومجرور be given the status of خبر?


----------



## Palestinian

Mazhara said:


> Can a جار ومجرور at their own be considered شبه جملة? If not, can a جار ومجرور be given the status of خبر?



شبه جملة
means a phrase composed of two words it's almost always a جار ومجرور ‏‎ or ظرف ‏
so yes فيه ‏‎ is a shibhu jumla and it can take the "Position" of خبر ‏‎


----------



## Mazhara

Thanks.

However, I found in some books this:

"*The Predicate/Comment of a sentence may be a single word which will be in nominative case, a phrase, or an entire sentence. When it is an entire sentence, that sentence will have its own structure and all the rules will apply to it as well. If the Comment is a Prepositional Phrase;  or an Adverbial Phrase we will need to assume a hidden verb to which these phrases will connect. That hidden verb, along with these phrases, would then become an entire/embedded sentence and then the comment for the greater sentence".*


----------



## Palestinian

Mazhara said:


> Thanks.
> 
> However, I found in some books this:
> 
> "*The Predicate/Comment of a sentence may be a single word which will be in nominative case, a phrase, or an entire sentence. When it is an entire sentence, that sentence will have its own structure and all the rules will apply to it as well. If the Comment is a Prepositional Phrase;  or an Adverbial Phrase we will need to assume a hidden verb to which these phrases will connect. That hidden verb, along with these phrases, would then become an entire/embedded sentence and then the comment for the greater sentence".*



that's right
like in the case of
لا ريب فيه
could be interpreted as
لا ريب يوجد فيه
or
لا ريب يكون فيه
but it's a verb that is interpreted but it doesn't really exist. You can simply always when translating use the verb to be even if another verb could be used.


----------



## Mazhara

Palestinian said:


> that's right
> like in the case of
> لا ريب فيه
> could be interpreted as
> لا ريب يوجد فيه
> or
> لا ريب يكون فيه
> but it's a verb that is interpreted but it doesn't really exist. You can simply always when translating use the verb to be even if another verb could be used.


 
Thanks

Hence we get
*ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ  Subject*
*لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ [First predicate-and/or * حال حقيقية

Then comes the Khabar/second predicate
*هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِيْنَ*O 

Here this word "Hudan" should be taken as "guidance" or "guide


----------



## Faylasoof

Palestinian said:


> ...
> but it's a verb that is interpreted but it doesn't really exist. You can  simply always when translating use the verb to be even if another verb  could be used.


 Exactly! That is how this part of the verse is _interpreted_ and Arberry is doing the same: 


Faylasoof said:


> "That is the Book, _wherein is no doubt_"
> ( Arberry's translation)


In fact, Arberry entitles his entire translation into English as _The Koran (Quran) Interpreted_, given that he felt an exact translation of the Quran is virtually impossible!


----------

